# Tiger Barb with Red gill



## abridgel (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got a batch of Tiger barbs from a LFS around my house - They've been in the tank now for less than a day (100g) - there are 10 of them but I noticed one of them has some reddish color on his gill.

Anyone have any idea what this may be? I don't recall him having this before I put him in the tank.

The Nitrate level on the tank is around 30-40ppm - I am going to try and control it with a daily 20% water change starting today - once I get home from work

Not sure if this hight Nitrate level may already be stressing the barbs out.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What about ammonia and nitrite levels?

I don't think your nitrate levels are that high (at least not to the point it would cause inflammation of the gills)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

like Darkblade said, test ammonia and nitrites.....nitrate is not too significant. 

A red gill usually means high ammonia or nitrite, or due to inflammation to an infection.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If it's one fish on one side my money's on netting injury before ammonia. JM2C


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> If it's one fish on one side my money's on netting injury before ammonia. JM2C


+1

Yah you're better off putting that one in a quarntine tank for a while and see if it recovers while monitoring the rest you put into the main tank.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> +1
> 
> Yah you're better off putting that one in a quarntine tank for a while and see if it recovers while monitoring the rest you put into the main tank.


Due to the risk of further irritation or harm to the gill when netting IMHO I would leave it alone. Keep them as mellow as possible perhaps with the lights off for a few days with really clean water. Let it heal. If it were ammonia or another irritant, all, or at least, most fish would have both gills irritated.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

I had 6 of them about a couple of years ago and 3 of them have reddish gills and bellies, I think its normal. the red coloration never go away, I think its just how some of them look, dont worry about it, well at least don't separate it, if the redness stay don't worry about it, check out this pic http://highlyappreciative.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/large-tiger-barb.jpg They're all look healthy.


----------

